# Yes, we are getting chat



## Mike Bobbitt (25 Apr 2016)

As some of you may notice, we are now getting a "Facebook style" chat added to the site. As it is still early days, I have not rolled this option out to everyone yet, but have started with Staff, Subscribers, Donors, and senior site members. Basically, most of the folks we can thank for assisting us with the recent site renewal. 

If things good smoothly I plan to open it up to all users in time (days to maybe a couple of weeks if things go poorly).

There are some issues, but please report anything broken or unpleasant here. In a nutshell, when you are online here, you will be online for chat, but you can mark yourself offline by clicking the gear icon. There are a couple of chat rooms by default, with more to come. You can manage who is on your "friend" or blocked list within your profile:

https://army.ca/forums/index.php?action=profile;area=lists

Users from your buddy list will be listed in chat automatically. I'm sure there will be more questions as we move forward, please post your questions here - or in the chat rooms! 

Cheers
Mike


----------



## Bzzliteyr (25 Apr 2016)

Basically everyone but me... I get it.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (25 Apr 2016)

lol, actually, as an "Army.ca Veteran" (your post group) you should have it too.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (25 Apr 2016)

Where would I find this chat room? I see nothing obvious on my monitor right now.


----------



## Scott (25 Apr 2016)

I don't see you listed, so can't test with you.

I found mine just above bottom toolbar.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (25 Apr 2016)

Should be at the bottom of the page...


----------



## armyvern (25 Apr 2016)

I see it:



> Chat Now (16)



And, just had a little pop up:



> Mike Bobbitt is online



(and so is G.K Dundas ...)


----------



## Bzzliteyr (25 Apr 2016)

It might be due to my location and technologies involved


----------



## Nfld Sapper (25 Apr 2016)

Not seeing it on mobile....


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (25 Apr 2016)

Mobile is the next thing to tackle. Gotta make sure it works OK 'baseline' first. 



			
				NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Not seeing it on mobile....


----------



## donaldk (25 Apr 2016)

Chat bar loaded up, nice feature, will give it a try-out at some point when I can commit an hour.  I swiftly figured out how to close it as I come and go frequently which can cause ANNOYING status changes for the crowd.  This is true during night prime-time after work when dealing with the kids - the laptop is in and out of sleep a few dozen times a night.

Viewed on the latest version of Firefox (45.0.2) running Windows 10 build 10586.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (27 Apr 2016)

Mike.....haven't seen the 'system load is high' during the day for a while, something to do with chat??   It's usually there to drive us night shift guys nuts in the middle of a long evening.


----------



## larry Strong (27 Apr 2016)

Can you install the means to remove the chat bar? It gets in the way when viewing on a phone. 

Cheers
Larry


----------



## dapaterson (27 Apr 2016)

Larry, try the Tapatalk app for accessing boards like army.ca. Easier than using the browser on your phone.


----------



## Journeyman (27 Apr 2016)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> It might be due to my location and technologies involved


Don't rush to dismiss the simple solutions -- maybe everyone has you blocked.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (27 Apr 2016)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Don't rush to dismiss the simple solutions -- maybe everyone has you blocked.



umm.. not true. It works on my laptop. But no one is talking to me...


----------



## Journeyman (27 Apr 2016)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> umm.. not true. It works on my laptop. But no one is talking to me...


Aren't you at work?   ;D


----------



## armyvern (27 Apr 2016)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Aren't you at work?   ;D



Sayeth the apparent triple dipper.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (27 Apr 2016)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Sayeth the apparent triple dipper.



*mic drop*


----------



## Journeyman (27 Apr 2016)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Sayeth the apparent triple dipper.


 Jealousy does not become you.  ;D  

....besides, it's biking season!


----------



## AbdullahD (27 Apr 2016)

Can not scroll in the conversation on a Samsung S3 err 4...

Initial load sometimes chops the bottom half off... Trying to figure out if this is me or not... but seems to be on the system side.

Abdullah


----------

